# All my pictures I take



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

*Here are some pictures I have taken.*

here is a link of some of the photos I have taken I am always updating them. Comments are accepted.
http://s129.photobucket.com/albums/p218/Phantom_Cichlid/


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Still know comments. They must be horrible then :lol:


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> They must be horrible then :lol:


No..... Worse 
j/k


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

hey.....nice propane tank


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Mark's photo album, can it get any more randomer? 

The one picture I don't get though is of the Arby's sign


----------



## Kathryn002 (Jun 20, 2006)

Some nice pics there. Well done.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Propane tank, dogs, and a lump of wood...can't get much better than that!

I love your ram pics btw.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I love the perspective in the propane tank. I can tell you put a lot of thought into it, and your heart was really into the shot. You should go pro.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanx everyone, Lydia I was bored while waiting for the rest of my class to finish eating lunch so I figured I would go take pictures till they were done.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

I love how you captured the propane tank it really shows off its true pertential. I also think they must be the most random pictures i have EVER seen.


----------



## JoshB (Dec 17, 2006)

I must also say, U really captured that propain tank in it's natural habitat!!

Also, I was woundering if you ever take the head phones outa your ears? i thought that was awsome!

I like the pics.


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

Very pretty blue rams.I want a pair of them I love their colors and personalities.When I go to the lfs I watch them for about 10 mins they always ask me if I want to buy some LOL.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

cool, i play runescape on saturday


----------



## Plyr58 (Mar 7, 2007)

Whats the deal with the penis shaped driftwood?


----------

